# Rec-tomato butter



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2009)

Pigged out on this at noon today..it was so good, just have to share
Mince one shallot, about 3 Tab. packed in oil tomatoes and 1 tea fresh thyme,kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper..Serve this with brie and small slices of baguette..This can be blended with a fork then rolled in saran and chilled  or frozen..It is even good mixed with hot pasta, I loved it with the baguette and a small glass of white wine.
kadesma


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 8, 2009)

This sounds great, I love the intense flavor of dried tomatoes. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2009)

bandonjan said:


> This sounds great, I love the intense flavor of dried tomatoes. Thanks for posting it.


You're welcome,
It is wonderful.I love the sun dried tomatoes and will be making this often,,
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect snack.  Thanks, Kades.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> Sounds like the perfect snack.  Thanks, Kades.


you're welcome
kades


----------

